# routine for the wife



## Blackbird (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok she's doing it, she joined the gym.  I need a routine for my wife.  She is 5'2" 110lbs give or take 1or2.  She doesn't want the ripped look, just wants to get the baby off her legs, abs, and ass.  I don't know jack about training a woman so any advice would be appreciated. thanks


----------

